# Désactiver Genius sur Ipod nano 6G



## Stryke (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai beau sélectionner un artiste ou un album, à chaque chanson, mon Ipod Nano 6G mixe avec d'autres chansons d'autres artistes. Quelques même fois au bout de quelques secondes...

D'une part comment se fait-ce que certaines chansons ne durent que quelques secondes, d'autre part comment désactiver cette option?

Merci.


----------



## Teteo (25 Mars 2011)

Salut, 

Alors pour désactiver Genius, il faut que tu ailles dans Menu > Store > Désactiver Genius !  Et qu'est-ce-tu entends par "certaines chansons ne durent que quelques secondes" ?


----------

